# Duyuru > Misyonerlik Faliyetleri >  Bahailik ve "Yeni Peygamber" Gülen

## bozok

*Bahailik ve "Yeni Peygamber" Gülen*

Mehmet Kerem Doksat 
*25.06.2009* 
 

*Batınilerin Kitabün Nur’undan Saidi Nursi’nin Risale-i Nur’una*
üncelikle Batıniler, şeyhlerinin kitabını Kur’an yerine kabÃ»l ederler. 

Cavidaniyeler, şeyhleri *Fazlullah’ın* *Cavidannamesi’ni*, Babiler ise şeyhleri *Muhammed Bab’ın* kitabı *Kitab-ün Nur’u* Kur’an kabÃ»l ederler. 

Ne hikmetse, *Saidi Nursi’nin* *Risale-i Nur’u* isim olarak ve cemaatin gösterdiği saygı bakımından, içerik olarak, *Kitab-ün Nur’a* çok benzemektedir.


(Açık İstihbarat : _İran'daki siyasi ortamın gerildiği bir noktada; İran merkezli bir "dini hareket" olan Bahailik ile ABD'nin hamiliğini reddetmemiş Gülen hareketi arasındaki bağlantıyı inceleyen aşağıdaki yazının daha da anlam kazandığını düşünüyoruz_.)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_Neler olup bitiyor diye pathique (pre-paranoyak), ve skeptic (kuşkucu) bir şekilde tecessüsle tefekkür ederken kafamda bir ampÃ»l yandı ve kendisine ecnebi medyada “_ _prophet” yani peygamber dendiğinde kıvıran, “aman efendim estağfurullah” filan diyen “Fethullah Hocaefendi Hazretleri’nin” neden ve niçin emperyalizmce desteklendiği, oyunun altında ne yattığı ile ilgili bir aydınlanma yaşadım. Tabii ki bu tür ilhamlara hep şüpheyle bakmak lazım ama taşlar fena halde yerli yerine oturuyor aşağıda anlatacaklarımı düşününce.ünce “Bahailik nedir” mevzuunda internet mahreçli derli toplu bilgi arz edeyim:_

_***_ 
_http://www.dunyadinleri.com/Bahailik.html__ 12.05.2008 22:25_


*BAHAü DİNİ*
1800’lerde İran’da Mehdi inancının uzantısı olarak doğan Babiliğin bağımsız dine dönüşmüş biçimi. Bütün dünyada inananları olan evrensel bir dindir. Bahai tarihi, 1844’te *Bab’ın* (*Seyyid Ali Muhammed*) yeni bir çağın gelmekte olduğunu ve yeni bir Peygamber’in geleceğini ilan etmesiyle başlar. Bahailiğin kurucusu ve peygamberi, lakabı *Bahaullah* olan *Mirza Hüseyin Ali*, 21 Nisan 1863’te yeni dini ve yeni prensipleri Bağdat’ta sürgünde iken ilan etti.

*Prensipleri*
İnsanlık alemi tek bir ailedir
Irk, din, dil, cinsiyet gibi tüm önyargılar kaldırılmalıdır
Tüm dinlerin temeli birdir (şimdilik son din İslam veya Bahailik değildir, gelecekte de dinler gelecektir)
Din bilim ve akıl ile uyum içinde olmalıdır
Kadın ve erkek eşittir
Genel barış için çalışılmalıdır
Evrensel eğitim hedeflenmelidir
Serbest düşünce ile gerçek araştırılmalıdır
Aşırı zenginlik ve yoksulluk kaldırılmalıdır.
Bahai dininde tek evlilik (monogami) esastır, kadınlar türban takmak zorunda değillerdir. Tüm dünya ülkelerinde değişik ırki ve dini kökenden gelme (İslam, Hristiyan, Yahudi, Zerdüşti, Hindu vs.) Bahailer vardır. *Bahai dinine göre tüm dinlerin kaynağı ve amacı ortaktır ve birbirine aykırı değildirler*. Düşmanlık aracı haline gelmeleri tarihte insanların dinleri güç elde etme amaçlarına alet etmelerinden kaynaklanmıştır. Buna göre Bahailik’te “*eğer din sevgi ve birliğe değil, düşmanlık ve ayrılığa neden oluyorsa dinsizlik daha iyidir*”. Daha önceki dinlerde olduğu gibi, bundan sonra da *insanlara ahlaki ve ruhani eğitim sağlamak amacıyla başka peygamberler geleceğine inanılır*.


*Tarihi Bilgiler*
*Seyyid Ali Muhammed* (*Bab*) (Bab, Arapça’da *kapı* demektir), kendisinin tüm Müslüman aleminin beklediği kişi olan “Kaim”, “Mehdi” olduğunu 23 Mayıs 1844’te ilan etti. Binlerce kişi Bab’a inanarak “*Babi*” oldu. Bu gelişmeler ve onun eski dini yapıya göre çok yenilikçi ve radikal fikirleri ortaya koyması İran’da işkencelere ve baskılara yol açtı. *Bab*, 1850’de Tebriz şehrinde kurşuna dizildi. Birçok Babi ise yine İran’da değişik feci işkence yöntemleri ile öldürüldü. *Bab’ın* ölümünden sonra “Babi”lere *Mirza Hüseyin Ali (Bahaullah)* liderlik etti. *Bahaullah* ve beraberindekiler İran Kaçar yönetiminin baskısıyla, Osmanlı İmparatorluğu ile yapılan görüşmeler sonunda Bağdat’a sürgün edildi. *Bahaullah* 1863'te burada, *Bab’ın* gelişini müjdelediği kişinin kendisi olduğunu ve insanlık tarihinde bütün önceki dinlerin gelmesini vaad ettiği 

_“dünyanın bir vatan gibi olacağı, insanların artık savaş yapmayı öğrenmeyecekleri”_ 

Mehdi çağının gelmiş olduğunu ilan ederek Bahai Dini’nin yeni prensiplerini açıkladı. *Bahaullah’ın* hayatının 40 yılı Osmanlı İmparatorluğu topraklarında geçti. *12 Aralık 1863'te vardığı Edirne’de bu tarihten itibaren 5 yıla yakın yaşadı.*

*Mirza Hüseyin Ali’nin* (*Bahaullah*) vefatından sonra büyük oğlu *Abdülbaba* (1844–1957) öğretinin liderliğini yapmış, *Abdülbaha’nın* vefatından sonra ise büyük torunu *şevki Efendi* Bahai misyonunun liderliğine getirilmiştir.

*Bahai Dünya Merkezi İsrail’in Hayfa şehrindedir*. 1868'ten itibaren *Bahaullah* ve ailesinin ve beraberindeki inananlarının o tarihte Osmanlı toprağı olan Akka Kalesi’ne (bugün İsrail’de Akdeniz kıyısında) sürgün edilmesi ve orada vefatına kadar yaşamaya devam etmesi sonrasında Akka’nın hemen yanındaki *Hayfa şehri*, Bahai Dünya Merkezi’nin yeri oldu. *Bahailik Birleşmiş Milletler’de temsil edilmekte* ve dünyadaki gayri siyasi alanlarda sosyoekonomik projelere katkıda bulunmak için çalışmaktadır.


*Kutsal Yazılar ve İbadet*

*Kutsal Kitaplar*
Temel yasaları ve dinin şer’i hükümlerini içeren Kutsal Kitap olan *Kitab-ı Akdes* (En Kutsal Kitap), *İkan Kitabı* [Kitab-ı İkan- Tevrat, İncil ve Kur’an’daki bazı ayetlerin açıklamasını ve bazı ilahiyat konularını ihtiva eden bir kitap. *İkan*, Arapça’da kesin bilgi demektir (ikan, yakin, yakinen vb.)], *Saklı Sözler* (Kelimat-ı Meknune), *Kurdun Oğlu Risalesi* gibi kitaplardır. 

*Bahailer, tüm dinlerin Kutsal Kitaplarının (Tevrat, İncil, Kur’an, Baghavad Gita ve diğerleri) tek bir sistemin parçaları ve insanlığın ortak dini mirası olduğuna, kutsallıklarını yitirmediğine inanırlar*.
*Kitab-ı Akdes*, Bahailik’in en önemli kutsal kitabı. Dinin kurucusu *Bahaullah* tarafından kaleme alınmıştır. Arapça *el-Kitab el-Akdes* adıyla yazılmıştır. Yine de çoğunlukla Farsça ismi olan *Kitab-ı Akdes* kullanılır. Bazen sadece “*Akdes*” olarak da anılır. Akdes kelimesinin anlamı “en kutsal, en mübarek”tir.

Her ne kadar kitabın bir kısmının daha erkenden yazılmış olduğuna dair bazı deliller olsa da, genel kanaat kitabın 1873 yılı civarında tamamlanmış olduğudur.

*Kitab-ı İkan*, yani *İkan Kitabı* Bahai inancının kutsal kitaplarındandır.
Kitap 1862'de Bahailik’in kurucusu olan *Bahaullah* tarafından kaleme alınmıştır. Bir kısmı Farsça bir kısmı ise Arapça yazılmıştır. *Bahaullah* o sıralarda Osmanlı Devleti’ne bağlı olan Bağdat’ta sürgündedir. Bahai inancına göre *Bahaullah* vahyi ilk kez Siyah üal’da, Kitab-ı İkan’ın yazılmasından yaklaşık on yıl önce almış fakat vahiy aldığını ve misyonunu açıkça ilan etmemiştir. *Kitab 2 gün ve gece içinde yazılmıştır*. 

*Bahaullah’ın*, böylece de *Bahailik’in*, başlıca teolojik eseridir. Farsça *Beyan’ın* tamamlanışı olarak da tanımlanmıştır.

*İbadet*
Başlangıçta İslam dininin bir mezhebini andıran Bahailik zamanla bağımsız bir din halini almıştır. Bahailik’te Yahudilik ve Hıristiyanlıktan alınan esaslar da vardır. *Bahailik, Allah’a, kitaplarına, peygamberlerine, kıyamete ve Baha’ya imanı emreder*. Bahailik için insan hayatının amacı Tanrı’yı tanımak, O’na tapmak ve sürekli ilerleyen uygarlığı desteklemektir. Bahailik alemin birliğini sağlama ve dünya barışının temelleri oluşturma gayreti içerisindedir. Bahailik öğretilerinin en başında

— Bağnazlıklardan vazgeçilmesi
— Kadın erkek eşitliği
— *Mecburi eğitim*
— *Uluslar arası ortak bir dilin gerekliliği*
— Aşırı zenginlik ve fakirliğin ortadan kaldırılmasının sağlanması gibi öğretiler Bahai dininin temel öğretileri arasında sayılmaktadır.

Bahailik’te namaz ve oruç gibi ilahi yasaların yanında insansı yasalar da bulunmaktadır. Bahailik aile kurumuna önem verir ve tek eşli evliliği emreder ve kendilerince zaruri durumlar dışında birden fazla kadınla evlenemezler. Cenaze namazı dışında toplu namaz kılmazlar. Alkol kullanımı kesinlikle yasaktır. Bahailer *herhangi bir siyasi düşünceyi savunmaz* veya tavır almazlar. Yaşadıkları toplumun siyasi ve geleneksel kurallarını yorumlamaksızın kabÃ»l ederler.

Bahailer *21 Mart günü başlayan her biri 19 gün süren 19 aydan oluşan Bahai Takvimini kullanırlar*. Bahai Takvimine göre Bahailer’in *9 kutsal günleri vardır* ve *son ay oruç tutarlar*. Günde *üç vakit özel namaz kılarlar*. Namaz kılarken İslam’dan ayrılan önceleri mezhep sonra ayrı bir din hüviyetine dönüşen inanç sistemi olmalarına karşın *Kabe’yi kıble olarak kabÃ»l etmezler*. *Bahaullah’ın* oturduğu evin bulunduğu yeri kıble sayarlar.


*Bahai Dini’nde Dünya Barışı, Dünya Görüşleri*

*Dünya barışı sadece mümkün olmakla kalmayıp aynı zamanda kaçınılmazdır*. Barışa, insanların eski davranış kalıplarına inatla sarılmasının sebep olacağı akla hayale sığmaz dehşetengiz olaylardan sonra mı ulaşılacak, yoksa şimdi müşaverelerle belirecek iradenin tasarrufu ile mi kucak açılacak, bu, bütün dünya sakinlerinin önündeki bir tercihtir.

*Dünyanın tek bir ülke olması, insanlığın vatanı olarak yeniden örgütlenmesi ve yönetimi için ilk temel şart, insanlığın birliğini kabÃ»l etmektir*. Dünya barışını kurma çabalarının başarısı için bu ruhani prensibin evrensel ölçüde kabÃ»lü gereklidir. Bunun için, evrensel olarak beyan edilmeli, *okullarda öğretilmeli* ve *sosyal yapıda içerdiği organik değişikliğe hazırlık olarak her millete devamlı olarak ifade edilmelidir*.

En zararlı ve inatçı kötülüklerden biri olan *ırkçılık* barışın en büyük engellerinden biridir. Irkçılık uygulaması, bahanesi ne olursa olsun, insanlık onurunun en çirkin bir şekilde ihlalini teşkil eder”. “Zengin ve yoksul arasında ölçüsüz farklılık, şiddetli bir ıstırap kaynağı olarak dünyayı, hemen hemen savaşın eşiğine getiren bir istikrarsızlık halinde tutmaktadır”.
MakÃ»l ve meşru bir *vatanseverlik* *dışında*, *dizginlenmemiş bir milliyetçiliğin yerini daha geniş temelli bir bağlılığın, tüm insanlık sevgisinin alması gerekir*. *Bahaullah* şöyle demektedir: _‘_*Dünya tek bir ülke ve insanlar onun vatandaşlarıdır*_.’_ Dünya vatandaşlığı kavramı, bilimin ilerlemesi sebebiyle dünyanın tek bir mahalleymiş gibi daralmasının ve milletlerin tartışmasız şekilde birbirine bağımlı olmasının doğrudan bir sonucudur. Dünya milletlerinin hepsini sevmek insanın kendi memleketini sevmesini dışlamaz.

*Dini çatışmalar tarih boyunca sayısız savaşlara ve çarpışmalara neden olmuş, ilerlemeye büyük bir engel teşkil etmiş, her dinden veya dinsiz insanlar için gitgide menfur hale gelmiştir*. *Bütün dinlerin mensupları, bu çatışmanın ortaya çıkardığı temel sorunlara bakmaya ve açık seçik cevaplar aramaya razı olmalıdırlar*.

Kadınların özgürlüğü, iki cins arasında tam eşitliğin sağlanması, barışın daha az kabÃ»l edilmekle beraber, en önemli ön şartlarından biridir. Ancak kadınlar insan girişiminin her alanında tam ortaklığa kabÃ»l edilirse, uluslararası barışın boy vereceği ahlaki ve psikolojik ortam oluşabilir.
Bütün dinler ve ırklar birdir: _“Hiç şüphesiz hangi milletten, hangi ırk veya dinden olursa olsun, tüm insanlık ilhamını bir İlahi Kaynak’tan almaktadır ve tek Tanrı’nın kuludur.”_


*Diğer Dinlere Göre Bahailik*

Birçok kaynağa göre* Bahai Dini, yeni dini akımlar* arasında sayılmaktadır. Bazı görüşlere göre, *19.yüzyılda doğmuş, başlıca büyük dinler ve diğer inançları sentezlemeye çalışan hümaniter ve barışçıl bir dinsel harekettir;* bazılarına* göre bir din sayılmamaktadır*.Bahailiği bir din olarak kabÃ»l edenler arasında, tarihi kökeni sebebiyle onu* İbrahimi dinler arasında* sayanlar da vardır.

Başta *3 büyük Ortadoğu dini*, yani *İslam*, *Hristiyanlık* ve *Yahudilik* inananlarının Bahailik ile çatıştığı ve karşı olarak öne sürdüğü noktaların başında “son din, son peygamber inanışı” sayılabilir. üünkü *bu üç dinin mensuplarında da, doğru yolda olma, bir daha başka peygamber gelmeyeceği inancı görülebilir*. 

ürneğin Müslümanlık’taki son din kavramı gibi, Hristiyanlık’ta İncil’de geçen* “Alfa benim, Omega da Benim”* -yani İlk benim, Son da benim- sözlerinden kaynaklanan sonluk inanışı, Musevilik’te de temelini Kutsal Kitap Tevrat’tan alan, Tanrı’nın seçilmiş tek dini olma inancı vardır. 

*Bahailiğe göre ise bu ifadelerin kastettiği şey, bu dinlerin peygamberlerinin aslında aynı dini ve aynı öğretileri diriltmekte olduğu, dolayısıyla dinlerin bu noktada birbiriyle çelişik olmadığıdır*.

Bahailik, dünyada birçok ülkede resmi din olarak tanınmakla birlikte, bazı yerlerde bu söz konusu değildir. üzellikle doğduğu ülke olan İran’da başlangıcından itibaren meydana gelen baskılar ve ölümler sonrasında, dünyanın birçok kıt’asına Bahailer’in göçü yaşandı. Bugüne kadar geçen 150 yıllık sürede bu göçler yüz binlerle sayılabilecek kadardır. İran’daki Bahailer halen kamu hizmeti ve üniversite öğrenimi haklarından yoksun durumdadırlar.


*Bahai Tapınakları (Mabedleri)*

Bahai Tapınakları, *her dinden kimsenin sessiz olmak şartıyla bildikleri şekilde ibadet edebilecekleri mekanlardır*. şimdiye dek *her kıt’ada bir tane olacak şekilde 7 adet tapınak inşa edilmiştir*. Bu tapınakların ortak özeliği, *bir kubbeleri ve 9 girişleri* olmasıdır (*dünyada 9 dinin var olduğuna* dair Bahai inancını yansıtır).

İlki Aşkabat’ta 1908’de inşa edilmiştir. 1938’e kadar hizmet veren bu tapınak Sovyet rejimi tarafından ibadete kapatıldı; 1962’de bir depremle yıkıldı. Bu ilk tapınak; hastane, okul, otel gibi başka bir çok birimi içeren bir kompleks idi.

1953 yılında ABD’nin Illinios eyaletinde Chicago’nun kuzeyinde bir Bahai mabedi tamamlandı.

Daha sonra inşa edilen tapınaklar sırasıyla şu ülkelerdedir: Uganda (Kampala), Avustralya (Sydney yakınında), Almanya (Frankfurt’un dışında), Panama (Panama City yakınında), Batı Samoa (Apia), Hindistan (Yeni Delhi).

En yeni Bahai Tapınağı olan Hindistan, Yeni Delhi’deki tapınak, 1986’da tamamlandı. Pek çok mimari ödül aldı.


*Osmanlı Reformcuları ve Bahailik*

*Osmanlılar/Tanzimat Devri*

1789 Fransız Devrimi’nden sonra Hürriyetçilik (liberalizm) ve milliyetçilik gibi bazı ideolojiler Osmanlı İmparatorluğu’na da ulaştı ve 19. yy.’a kadar Avrupa, Osmanlılar için önemli bir rol taşımıyordu, ancak ondan sonra Batı’nın gelişmiş orduları, hızla gelişen teknolojisi ve siyasi ve kültürel fikirleri gittikçe iktidarda olanların ve entellektüel grupların ilgisini çekmeğe başladı. Avrupa artık medeniyetsiz değildi lakin büyük bir tehdit ve aynı zamanda araştırmaya değer bir model olarak görülüyordu. Osmanlılar’ın baştaki Batı’ya olan hayranı ve taklidi daha sonra Batılılaşmanın, kendi toplumunu yeniden tanımlamak ve düzenlemek kanaatine yol açtı.
1839–1876 senelerini “Tanzimat Devri” olarak tanıyoruz. 

Bu devirde *Sultan II. Mahmud*, *I. Abdülmecid* ve *Sultan Abdülaziz* iktidarlarında değişik alanda reformlar ilan edildi ve birkaç paşanın sayesinde gerçekleştirilmeğe çalışıldı. Reform Devri’nin önemleri aşamaları, 1839'da *Mustafa Reşid Paşa* tarafından ilan edilen “Gülhane Hatt-ı şerifi” ile başladı. Bu belge, sosyal haklar açısından herkese, hangi dine mensup olsa da, aynı hakları temin ediyordu. Gelecek 30 sene içinde bu ve daha sonraki belgelerin şartları yürürlüğe girecekti. Bu müddet esnasında, *Mustafa Reşid Paşa* başta olarak, *Mehmed Emin üli* ve *Keçecizade Mehmed Fuad Paşalar* da önemli rol oynadılar. *üli* ve *Fuad Paşalar* Bahai tarihinde iyi tanınan kişilerdir, çünkü *Bahaullah* onlara, kendisini ve başka Bahailer’i, durumlarını hiç araştırmadan sürgün ettikleri için, şiddetli kelimeler yöneltmiştir.

Gülhane belgesinin ilanından hemen sonra reform çabaları, onlara karşı olanların çoğunluğu yüzünden durakladı, ama 1856’da Hatt-ı Hümayun veya Islahat Fermanı ilan edildi. Bu, birinci belgeyi tasdik ediyor ve yeni şartlar da koşuyordu, bilhassa Hristiyanlar’ın haklarını vurguluyor, onlara sınırsız din hürriyeti ve sivil makamlar sağlıyordu. *üli* ve *Fuad Paşalar* Tanzimat reformlarını ellerinden geldiği kadar gerçekleştirmeğe çalıştılarsa da etraflarındakilerden ve toplumdan gereken muvafakati bulamadıkları için reformlar gene yavaş yürütülüyordu. Osmanlılar’ın maddi ve idari sorunları, 1876 senesinde bir krizde sonuç buldular. O zamana kadar hükmeden *Abdülaziz* akli dengesizliği ve müsrifliği yüzünden sorunlara çözüm bulamadı ve tahttan indirildi.

_(Açık İstihbarat : Yukarıda Abdülaziz'in tahtan indirilişi ile ilgili cümle; o günün , küresel finans çevrelerinin de içinde olduğu entrika dolu ortamı çok basite indirgemektedir. Abdülaziz'in tahttan indirilişi, ülkemiz darbeler tarihinin önemli ve ayrıntılı incelenmesi gereken noktalarından biridir.)_

Yeni sultan *II. Abdülhamid* 1876 senesinde Kanun-i Esasi’yi ilan etti. Bu Türkiye tarihindeki önemli belge Tanzimat’ın şartlarını tekrarladı ve bir daha vurguladı. Bununla beraber, en önemli noktası olarak, *Meşrutiyet’i* yani bir anayasayı ortaya koydu ve demokrasi saltanatını takdim etti. 1877–78 Balkan krizi esnasında *Abdülhamid* Batı ülkelerine, absolütist yani mutlak monarşiyi kaldıracağına ve bir parlamenter demokrasi kuracağına söz verdi. Ancak sultan, Balkan krizinin karışıklığında Mart 1877’de açılan ilk Türk parlamentosunu 1878 senesinde belirsiz bir süre için dağıttı. İmparatorluk kanunen demokrasi saltanatıydı. Halbuki *Abdülhamid* 1909’e, Jön Türk devriminin sonrasına kadar mutlak hükümdardı. 

Tanzimat’ta eğitim alanında başlatılan reformlar birçok bürokrat, doktor, subay, yazar vs. yetiştirdi ve bunlar Batı’dan her türlü liberal fikirleri benimsediler. Bu entellektüeller yavaş yavaş Osmanlı gelenekçiliğinden uzaklaşıp gitgide Batı eserlerine yöneldiler ve kendi yazılarında Osmanlı İmparatorluğu’ndaki siyasi, iktisadi, toplumsal ve dini sorunlarını ele aldılar.

*Tanzimat ve Yeni Osmanlıların Muhalefeti*

Devlet görevlerinde çalışan ve Batı’da eğitim gören bu entelektüeller 1860-1870’li yıllarında Tanzimat reformlarını yürüten yüzeysel politikayı ağır eleştirdiler. 

“Yeni Osmanlılar” adıyla tanımlanan ve *İttifak-ı Hamiyyet* 1867’de kurulan grupta toplananlar, daha hür şartlar altında yaşamayı ve bir anayasayı (meşrutiyet) destekliyorlardı. Yeni Osmanlılar’ın en tanınmış üyesi şair ve yazar *Namık Kemal* (1840–1888) ve *Ziya Paşa’dır* (18. Bu kendi zamanlarına göre modern görüşlü ve devrimci gençlerin ortak gayeleri Avrupa’ya karşı olan ilgileri ve Osmanlı İmparatorluğu’nun çöküşünü durdurmaktı. Ortak düşmanları sultan değil, *üli Paşa* (1815–1871) ve *Fuad Paşa* (1815–1869) idiler. Kendilerine göre bunlar İmparatorluk’daki yaşayan Müslümanları Batı’ya satıp, Avrupa ülkelerinin emperyalizm esirleri ve Batı kültürünü körü körüne taklid eden kişilerdi. Yeni Osmanlılar’ın tek istedikleri şey, Osmanlıların hem Batı, hem de İslam kültürüne iştirak etmeleriydi. 

Tanzimat’ı yürüten paşalar parlamenter hükümeti reddederken, *Yeni Osmanlılar* değişik milletlerin böyle bir sistemdeki katılımını Müslümanlar’da ve gayri Müslümanlar’da aynı “vatan” duygusunu uyandıracağından emindiler. Böylece milliyetçiliğe karşı olan ilgi zayıflatılmış olurdu.

Görüşleri yüzünden bazı Yeni Osmanlılar 1867 senesinden sonra Avrupa’ya kaçmak zorunda kaldılar; 1871’de *üli Paşa’nın* ölümünden İstanbul’a geri döndüler. Ancak *Namık Kemal’in* 1873’te *Vatan yahut Silistre* adlı tiyatrosunun büyük bir heyecan uyandırması ve *Namık*, *Ebüzziya Tevfik* ve *Menapirzade Nuri’nin* bilhassa tahta iddialı olan *Murad Paşa’yı* destekledikleri için, *Sultan Abdülaziz* tarafından değişik vilayetlere sürgün edildiler. Böylece *Namık Kemal* Kıbrıs Magosa’ya, *Ebüzziya Tevfik* Rodos’a ve *Menapizade Nuri Bey* ile *Bereketzade İsmail Hakkı* da Akka’ya sürgün edildiler. Sürgünleri sırasında oradaki *Bahailer’le* temasta bulundular.

*Yeni Osmanlılar ve Bahailer*
*Ebüzziya Tevfik*, *Yeni Osmanlı Tarihi* adlı eserinde, “Babiler”den yani Bahailer’den, onların İstanbul’dan Rodos üzeri Akka’ya sürgün edildiklerinden bahsediyor ve şöyle yazıyor: 

Daha evvel Babi’lerden kimseler Rodos’a gönderilmiş, çünkü bizim HükÃ»met kendisi için aldığı zabıta tedbirlerine kanaat etmeyerek, komşu Devletler için de zaptiyelik ederdi. Netekim sırf dini inançla ilgili ve hiç bir vakit Sünniliğe saldırmasına imkan olmayan “Babi” mezhebini çıkaranlarla inananlarını da, Rodos’a, oradan da Akka’ya sürgün etmişti. Sırası gelmişken şurasını bildirelim ki, kırk beş seneden beri Osmanlı topraklarında oturmakta olan bu adamlar, mezhep ve dini inançlarını kabÃ»l ettirmek yolunda, bir kişiye bile tekliflerde bulunmamışlardır. Hiç bir Osmanlı Babi olmamıştır. üünkü Babilik, kim ne derse desin bir mezhep değil, fakat mezhep örtüsü altında bir siyasi inançtır ve *sırf İran’a mahsus inkılap hareketleriyle ilgilidir.*

İşte bu kimselerden *Bahaeddin Efendi* isminde ve ihtimal halen hayatta bulunan bir zatın, insanlık göstermek gayreti sayesinde, *Nuri Bey’le* *Hakkı Efendi’den*, önce bir haber, sonra da yazdığımız mektuba cevap aldık.

*Tevfik* burada şüphesiz “*Bahaullah*” ismini “*Bahaeddin*” ile karıştırıyor. … Magosa’ya sürgüne gönderilen olan *Namık Kemal*, öyle görünüyor ki, orada daha çok *Ezeliler’le* temasta bulunmuş; Ezeliler, *Bahaullah’ın* üvey kardeşi ve ona karşı çıkan *Mirza Yahya* *“Subh-i Ezel”in* taraftarlarıydılar. Bir tarihçiye göre, *Namık’ın* en yakın arkadaşı ve “Kuleli Vak’ası”nın asli faili *şeyh Ahmed Efendi*, Kıbrıs’ta görünüşte Babiliğe veya Bahailiğe inanmış ve *Namık Kemal* 1876’da yazdığı bir mektupta kendisinin de “Babi” olduğu söylentileri reddediyor.

Başka bir mektupta Magosa ve oradaki insanlardan anlattıktan sonra “Babiler”den şöyle bahsediyor:

_"Gah nübuvvet ve gah ulÃ»hiyyet davasında bulunan ve hatta haşa Cenab-ı Hakk’ı kendileri yaratmış olmak zu’mlarına kadar çıkışan Babiler burada… Babiler hazaratı, yevmiye namı ile memleket memurlarından ziyade maaş alıyorlar. Yiyorlar, içiyorlar; saye-i seniyyede Memalik-i Osmaniyye’nin taksimine çalışıyorlar; hele Devlet-i üliyye’nin kahr-ü izmihlaline duadan bir dakika hali oldukları yoktur."_

Ve daha başka bir mektupta *Namık Kemal* Babileri “eşerr-i mevcudat” (*en kötü yaratıklar*) olarak nitelendiriyor. Nitekim *Süleyman Nazif’in* Nasiru’d-Din şah ve Babiler adlı eserindeki tespitlerinden, *Namık’ın* “eşerr-i mevcudat”la Ezeliler’i kasdettigini görebiliriz:

*Kemal Bey’in* Babileri “eşerr-i mevcudat” kabÃ»l etmiş olması *Abbas Efendi’yi* [*Abdülbaha’yı*] yalanlamaz. üünki evvela Abbas Efendi Babilik’ten ayrılmış, hatta Allah’a sığınıyordu. İkincisi, *Babiler’i şark daima fena görmüş, fena anlamıştı*. Bu mektup yazıldıktan yirmi küsur sene sonra bile, ben bir Fransız edibine Babiler hakkındaki fenaatımı izah ederken, onları “kana susamış bir çift siyah gözle kızıl bir hançer” görüyordum. … şu da doğrudur ki, Subh-i Ezel’in etrafı Babiler’in fena ve soysuzlaşmış takımıyla çevrilmiş idi. Kuvvet ve azamet *Bahaullah* tarafına gitmişti. *Nasıl ki hala iyice yerleşmiş ve Avrupa ile Amerika’da itibar sahibi olan yalnız Bahaullah’ın mezhep ve tarikatıdır*.

*Nazif’in* burada “*Abbas Efendi* Babilik’ten ayrılmış” demesinin anlamı, üvey amcası olan ve *Bahaullah’ın* peygamberliğini reddeden *Subh-i Ezel’in* ve “Babiler’in fena ve soysuzlaşmış takımı”nın yaydıkları Babilik’ten ayrılmasıdır. *Nazif* aynı eserinde *Namık Kemal’ın* *Abdülbaha* ile mektuplaştığını söylüyor:

*Bahaullah’ın* oğlu Abbas Efendi ile iki sene önce [1917] Hayfa kasabasında görüştüğüm zaman, *Kemal Bey’e* birçok mektuplar ilettiğini ve fakat *Sultan II. Abdülhamid* zamanında bir aralık takip ve araştırma edilmek endişesiyle bu mektupları yakmış olduğunu bana tam bir kederle söylemiş(ti)…

*Namık Kemal* Ezeliler hakkında kötü konuşmasına rağmen, kendisinden, “Gülnihal” adlı tiyatrosunu *Subh-i Ezel’in* oğlu *Ahmed Ezel’e* yazdırdığını ve tebyizi onun olduğunu öğreniyoruz. *Süleyman Nazif*, bazı Batılı tarihçilere göre *Ziya Paşa* Kıbrıs mutasarrıfı iken Subh-i Ezel ile buluşmuş ve Babiler ile Yeni Osmanlılar arasındaki temasların temelini atmış olmasına işaret ediyor, ancak bunu ispatlayacak deliller olmadığını söylüyor. Ayrıca *Abdülbaha’nın* Yeni Osmanlı hareketinde önemli rol alan *Ziya Paşa* ile tanışıklığı olduğundan söz ediyor. şu kesindir ki, *Abdülbaha*, 1876’ta Meşrutiyet’i hazırlayan *Midhat Paşa* ile Beyrut’ta buluşmuş. Akka’da sürgünde olan *Nuri Bey* ve *İsmail Hakkı Efendi’ye* gelince, bunların Bahailer’le şahsi ve iyi tanışıklıkları olmuş. *İsmail Hakkı Efendi* Yad-ı Mazi adlı hatıratında Babiliği ve Bahailiği olumlu bir şekilde ele alıyor ve “*Mirza Abbas Efendi*” yani *Abdülbaha’nın* “alim, fazıl ve asrin ahvaline vakıf soylu yüzlü bir zat” olduğunu söylüyor. Ayrıca yabancı gazetelerde İran hakkında makaleler okuduğunu ve Bahai çocuklarına yabancı diller okuttuğunu zikrediyor.

Biz Akka’da bulunduğumuz müddetçe, *Bahaullah Efendi*, kirayla oturduğu evde münzevi olup cemaatten başka kimseye görünmez olduğundan cemaatin işlerini *Abbas Efendi* idare ederdi. *Abbas Efendi’nin* tavır ve meşrebi incelenirse şeyhane olmaktan çok siyasi bir tarz ve durumu andırdığı ortaya çıkar. Yabancı basında İran hakkında bir makale, dikkatli gözlerine tesadüf edince saatlerce, kendini vererek, düşüncelerini açıklar ve bundan o kadar tat alır ki, bütün bütün uykusunu ve rahatını ona feda eder. Bazen Arapça ve Farsça makaleler yazıp Fransızca tercümeleriyle Avrupa basınına gönderdiği olurdu. Sohbetinin ve insanlarla geçinmesinin güzelliği, cömertliği ve iyiliğiyle Akka’da halkın kalbini elde ettiğinden oturdukları evin bulunduğu meydancığın karşısında selamlık olarak kullanılan yerde, zengin ve fakir, Müslim ve gayrimüslim ziyaretçiler, sabah akşam eksik olmaz. Misafirlere lezzetli çaylar, şiraz’ın en nefis tömbekilerinden nargileler ikram edilir. Pek çok olurdu ki, *Abbas Efendi* sur dışında bulunan bahçeler içinde satın aldığı bahçede bize ziyafetler verirdi. Birlikte çıkıp gezintiler yapılıp yemekler yendikten sonra yine birlikte kaleye dönülürdü.

*şerif Mardin’e* göre *İsmail Hakkı Efendi* Akka’daki “Babiler”i ilkel görmüş ve ciddiye almamış, ancak *İsmail Hakkı’nın* söylediğine bakarsak bunun doğru olmadığını görüyoruz: _“…avamın anlattıklarını cemaatinin makul tavırlarına bakarak yalanlamaya layık görürüm. … Gerek cemaatin gerekse çocukların terbiyeleri, hakikaten takdire layıktır”._ 

Yeni Osmanlılar, İmparatorluk’ta fazla değişim getirmedilerse de, düşünceleri ve fikirlerini kısa bir süre sonra “Jön Türk” adı altında toplanan ve bu sefer *Sultan II. Abdülhamid’e* karşı olan genç aydınlar miras aldılar.


*Abdullah Cevdet ve Bahailik*

Bunlardan biri *Doktor Abdullah Cevdet’dir* (1869–1932). üile çevresinde aldığı dini eğitimden sonra yüksek tahsilini İstanbul’da Kuleli Askeri Mekteb-i Tıbbiye’de bitirdi. Burada, mevcut yönetime karşı yoğunlaşmış tepkiler olan bir ortamda, _“…üç sene zarfında fikirler hayli uyandı ve İdare-i Hamidiye’ye karşı dehşetli bir hareketi fikriye ve zemin hazırladı…”_. 

1889’da kendisi ve birkaç arkadaşı İttihad-ı Osmani Cemiyeti’ni (İttihat Partisi) kurdular. Bu örgüt daha sonra *İttihad ve Terakki Cemiyeti* adını taşıdı. Tıbbiye’de okuyan gençler Batı ve özellikle Fransız ve Alman maddiyatçı filozofların eserlerinden etkilenerek, hayatı bir ilahi iradenin sonucu olarak değil, değişik biyolojik ve fizyolojik mekanizmaların neticesi olarak görüyorlardı. 

“İttihad-ı Osmani Cemiyeti başta biyolojik materyalizm olmak üzere karmaşık düşünsel etkilerden ve ‘vatanseverlik’ fikrinden etkilenen bir öğrenci örgütü durumundadır. Bu örgütte felsefi boyutun ağır basmasına karşılık, cemiyetin daha sonra tam bir siyasi örgüt haline geldiğini” özellikle 1906 senesinden sonra görebiliriz. “üyelerin bir kısmının yeni Cemiyet’te de çalışmaları dışında fikri boyutlar açısından hiçbir ilgi bulunmamasıdır”. *Cevdet’in* ve diğer arkadaşlarının inandıkları felsefe Fransız filozof *Auguste Comte’un* kurdugu “Pozitivizm”dir. Bu felsefeye göre insanlığın gelişimi din, metafizik ve son olarak ilim aşamalarından oluşuyor, yani insanlık son olarak dini terk edip sadece ilime inanacak ve bütün sorunları sadece bilimle çözecektir.

_(Açık İstihbarat : Abdullah Cevdet'in Türk ırkını ıslah etmek için Batı'dan damızlık erkek getirilmesi gibi Batı hayranlığını en uç noktalara taşıyan, Batıcı ve Irkçı olmakla suçlanan bir şahıs olduğunu okuyucularımıza hatırlatırız)_

*Abdullah Cevdet* yoğun siyasi faaliyetleri sonucu birkaç defa sürgün edildi ve başka yerler arasında Fransa’ya da kaçmak zorunda kaldı. 20. yy. başından beri Bahailer’in bulunduğu Paris’te *Cevdet* muhtemelen Bahailik’le temas etti. *Cevdet’in* 1904–1932 senelerinde yayınladığı ve halkı aydınlatma aracı olarak gördüğü “İctihad” dergisinde, 1921 senesinin sonunda ve 1922’nin başında üç makale yayınlandı. Yazar *Emin üli* “Bahai hareketi hakkında ilmi bir tetebbu” başlığı altındaki üç makalesinde Bahailik hakkında çok olumlu bir şekilde yazıyor. *Abdullah Cevdet* bu makalelere dayanarak İctihad’ın 1 Mart 1922 tarihli 144. sayısında “Mezheb-i Bahaullah - Din-i ümem” başlıklı bir makale yayınladı. “Bir dünya dini olarak kabÃ»l edilmesini istediği Bahailik hakkındaki” bu yazısında “peygambere hakaret ettiği gerekçesiyle önce tutuklanarak iki sene hapse mahkÃ»m edildi”. 

*Cevdet* bu makalesinde Bahailik hakkında şöyle yazıyor:

_"Bahailik bir din-i merhamet ve muhabbettir… Her din, merhamet ve uhuvvet tesisi için gelmiştir. Fakat bir insan hangi dinde olarak doğdu ise o dinde kalmasına hiç mani olmaksızın o insana, kendisini din olarak kabÃ»l ettirebilecek bir mahiyette bir din görülmemişdir. Bu din ancak, Bahaullah’ın ve oğlu Abdülbaha’nın va’z ve tesis ettiği din-i merhamet ve muhabbettir. Bahaullah: “İnsanlar arasında tohum-i nifak ekmekten, gönüllere reyb ve şüphe dikenleri dikmekten sakınınız. Selsebil-i saf-i aşkı bulandıracak, ıtır-ı muhabbeti uçuracak bir şey yapmayınız. Hayatıma kasem ederim ki, siz aşk ve muhabbet için yaratıldınız, kin ve nefret icin degil” diyor. Bu sübhani ve hakikaten rahmani söz, her asırda ve bilhassa bu asr-ı insaniyette söylenmesi ve tekrar edilmesi ve ruhlara derinden derine infaz olunması elzem olan bir sözdür… Beynelümem ve beynelbeşer muhabbeti, merhameti, sulhu bir ayin halinde koyan ve buna lazım gelen nur ve harareti veren bir mürşid, Hazret-i Bahaullah’tan evvel görülmedi… Bahaullah’ın tesis, Abdülbaha’nın tanzim ve neşrettiği Bahailik akıl ile mütearız hiç bir fikri, hiç bir hükmü ihtiva etmemektedir. Yani Bahailik ziya-nisar bir hararettir. Bir hareket-i muzlime ve gayr-i muzie değildir. Bu seciyyesi onu cihan-ı şümul ve millel-i muhit bir ayin-i sulh ve muhabbet olmağa doğru götürmektedir… “Mum ışıkrizdir: damla damla cevher-i hayatını aktırır, ta ki bu döktüğü yaşları neşr-i nur etsin. İşte bu, sizin için bir misal-i imtisal, bir timsal olmalıdır” diyen Abdülbaha hakikaten bir meşale gibi yanmış, binlerce meşaleler ikad ettikten sonra başka cihanlarda yine yanmağa gitmiştir… Fakat bu kıvılcımdan ne kadar hararet ve nur intişar edebilir? Cihanı ısıtmak için Bahaullah’ın ruhundaki muazzam yangın lazımdır. Tenvir etmek ve aynı zamanda ısıtmak için yanan ruhani ve rahmani bir yangın."_

“*Abdullah Cevdet’in* gördüğü büyük tepkinin nedeni bizzat Sultan’ın bu olaydan dolayı kendisine kızmasıdır”. Bu tepkiler o zamanın muhafazakar gazetelerinden de geldi. *Cevdet* mahkÃ»m edildikten “daha sonra ise gıyaben verilen bu karara itirazı sonucunda Cumhuriyet döneminde de uzun süre devam edecek olan Türk basın tarihinin en ilginç yargılamalarından birisi başladı. 

*Abdullah Cevdet* kısa sürede olayı bir düşünce ve vicdan özgürlüğü sorunu haline getirerek bu konudan yararlandı. Olayın bu yönünün yanı sıra Bahailiğin İmparatorluk kamuoyunda geniş biçimde tartışılmasına neden olduğu görülmektedir”. 

*Tarihçi şükrü Hanioğlu’na* göre *Cevdet* *Bahailiği İslam ile Materyalizm arasında bir aşama olarak görüyordu*. *Hanioğlu’nun* Bir siyasi düşünür olarak *Doktor Abdullah Cevdet* ve dönemi kitabındaki açıklamaları şöyledir:

_“Toplum için yeni bir ‘ethic’ (ahlak) yaratma çabaları Abdullah Cevdet’i Bahailiği bu görevi ifa etmek için topluma sunmaya kadar götürmüştü. Kuşkusuz Bahailiğin pasifizme benzeyen içeriği Abdullah Cevdet’in bu mezhebe ilgi duymasında etkili olmuştu. Ancak, ruhban sınıfı ve ayinleri olmayan, nihai amaç olarak dünya çapında sÃ»lhu benimseyen bu mezhep Abdullah Cevdet açısından toplumun dinin yerine biyolojik materyalizmi kabÃ»l etmesi sürecinde olumlu gelişme sağlayacak bir basamak olarak kabÃ»l ediliyordu. Burada, Bahailiğin Abdullah Cevdet açısından daha evvel İslam’ın saf hali düşüncesinde olduğu gibi bir aşama olarak benimsediğini görüyoruz… Abdullah Cevdet’in bu düşüncesi nedeniyle karşılaştığı tepkileri görmüştük. Hukuki uygulamaların dışında Abdullah Cevdet’in gördüğü en sert eleştiriler ise gene İslam uleması tarafından kendisine yöneltilmişti. Bahailiğin, İslamiyet’le hiçbir ilgisi bulunmadığını belirten bu eleştirilere karşılık Abdullah Cevdet, bir ‘ethic’ olarak düşündüğü bu mezhebi İslam’ın olumlu içeriğiyle destekleyeceğini… açıklamasına karşın bu çabasında başarı sağlayamadı. Zaten çok kısa bir süre sonra rejim değişikliği Abdullah Cevdet’e bu çeşit aşamalar yerine topluma biyolojik materyalizmi dini ikame edecek bir kurum olarak sunma imkanı verdiğinden kendisi tekrar bu konudaki tartışmalara dönmedi.”_

*Günümüzde Bahailik*

Günümüzde hareketi yönlendiren *Umumi Adalet Evi* ilk kez 1963 yılında kurulmuştur. *Hareket İslam ülkelerinde ilk yıllarda oldukça baskı altında kalmış olmasından dolayı İslam ülkelerinde fazla yayılamamıştır*.* Bahailik özellikle Tanrı inancının oldukça zayıfladığı ve toplum düzeninin bozulduğu yerlerde günümüzde taraftar sayısını arttırma eğilimindedir*. 

ülkemizde dahil olmak tüm İslam ülkelerinde Bahailik ayrı bir din olarak kabÃ»l edilmemektedir. Bu nedenle de herhangi bir İslam ülkesinde resmi ibadethaneleri yoktur. Nüfus cüzdanında Din Hanesi olan İslam ülkelerinde Bahai yazılmamaktadır. Bahailik *sapkın bir mezhep* olarak tanıtılmaktadır.

İslam ülkelerindeki bu tavırlara rağmen Bahailik günümüzde içlerinde ülkemizin de bulunduğu dünyanın hemen hemen tüm ülkelerinde Bahai inancını taşıyan topluluklara rastlanmaktadır. ülkemizde Bahailer genelde İstanbul, Ankara gibi büyük kentlerde yaşamaktadırlar ve sayıları 20.000 civarındadır. Yaklaşık olarak dünyada 2.000.000 civarında Bahai bulunmaktadır.

*** 
*Semih Tufan Gülaltay:* _“Fethullah Müslüman Değil, Bahailerin lideri” Diyor._

*Fethullah-Bahailik ilişkisi*

*Semih Tufan Gülaltay*, İleri Yayınları’ndan çıkan “*Fethullah* Müslüman mı” kitabında *Fethullah Gülen’i* farklı bir açıdan inceliyor. Kendi kaleminden okuyalım:

_“Bu kitaptaki ana mevzu, Fethullah’ın rejim düşmanlığı ya da ABD adına yüklendiği misyon değil… Ben O’nun İslamiyet’in içine sokulmuş bir Truva atı olup olmadığını sorguluyorum. O bir Truva atı mıdır? Fethullah Bahailer’in gizli lideri midir? Amaç İslam dinini tahrif etmek midir? Gerçek ve halis Müslüman kitlemizi Fethullah’tan nasıl koruyabiliriz? Ve benim için işin en önemli yanı 21. asrın en büyük dinamik gücü olan Türkçü gençliğin Türk-İslam sentezi adı altında kandırılmasının önüne geçme yollarının ortaya konmasıdır… Nurculuğun Türk milliyetçilerinin sırtına basarak Tevrat ittifakı kurmasının önüne geçmek, Orta Asya’da misyonerlik okulları açarak İngilizceyi Orta Asya’da tek dil haline getirme çalışmalarına artık dur diyebilecek miyiz?_

_Fethullah’ın birinci gayesi Türk devletini ele geçirmek, ikinci gayesi ise, geçmişin intikamını almak için İran’ı istila edip İran’la harbe girmektir… O, bu operasyonda Turancılar’ı kullanmayı düşünüyor… Bütün Türk dünyasını ele geçirdikten sonra ise önce aldatmaca bir dinler diyalogu oluşturacak sonra da gerçekte bir Tevrat ittifakı olan Bahailiğe geçiş sürecini başlatarak bütün dünya dinlerini Bahailik altında birleştirme sürecini başlatacaktır… Son merhalesi Fethullah’ın__ “Mesih” ilan edilerek dünya peygamberliğine adım atmasıdır”_…


Kitapta *Gülaltay*, Fethullahçılığın kökeni İran’a uzanan Bahailik tarikatının bir kolu olduğunu ve *Gülen’in* Bahailiğin günümüzdeki lideri olduğunu iddia ediyor.

*Gülaltay’a* göre, Bahailik sıradan bir tarikat veya cemaat değildir. Hatta Bahailik İslam içinde bir mezhep de değildir. *Bahailik, 3 büyük dini, İslamiyet’i, Hıristiyanlığı ve Museviliği tek bir pota altında birleştirmeye çalışan bir dinler-üstü mezheptir*. İran’da İslam öncesi geleneklerini sürdürmek isteyen ve bu nedenle İslamiyet’i diğer dinlerle birleştirmeye ve tahrif etmeye çalışan çeşitli tarikatlara dayanmaktadır. 

Bahailiğin ortaya çıkışını 800’lü yıllara kadar götüren *Gülaltay’a* göre *Fethullah’ın* Müslümanlık anlayışının ardında aslında kökeni İran’a dayanan bu İslam-dışı tarikatlar vardır. Dolayısıyla *Fethullah’ın* ne kadar Müslüman olduğu sorgulanmalıdır.

*Gülaltay*, kitabında, İran’daki Batıni mezheplerinin her birinin ortaya çıkışını ve birbirini nasıl takip ettiğini anlatıyor ve bu mezheplerin neden İslam-dışı sayıldığını örnekleriyle okuyucuya sunuyor. 

*Gülaltay*, İran’daki İslam-dışı mezhepleri Mazdek’le başlatıyor. Sonra sırasıyla, Hürremiye Mezhebi, Babek, İsmailiye ve Hasan Sabbah, Hurufiler, Cavidaniye, Babilik, Bahailik… *Gülaltay’a* göre bu mezhepler farklı isimler taşımalarına karşın aslında aynı mezhebin devamıdır. üünkü sık sık İran Devleti’ne ve Halifeliğe karşı ayaklanan bu mezhepler, başarısız olunca yollarına devam edebilmek için isim değiştirmiştir. Yoksa eylemleri de inançları da farklı değildir.

Bu tarikatların kısa bir tarihin sunduktan sonra *Fethullah’ın* bu tarikatlarla bağlantısını yapıtlarından örneklerle açıklanıyor. 

ürneğin Batıni tarikatlarının en önemli özelliği yasak kimliklerini saklayarak takiyye yapmalarıdır. *Gülaltay’a* göre, Batıniler takiyye yaparak gerçek inançlarını gizlerler, Müslümanlar’la kaynaşırlar ve devleti içten içe fethetmeye çalışırlar. Aynen Fethullahçılar gibi…


*Batınilerin Kitabün Nur’undan Saidi Nursi’nin Risale-i Nur’una*

üncelikle Batıniler, şeyhlerinin kitabını Kur’an yerine kabÃ»l ederler. 

Cavidaniyeler, şeyhleri *Fazlullah’ın* *Cavidannamesi’ni*, Babiler ise şeyhleri *Muhammed Bab’ın* kitabı *Kitab-ün Nur’u* Kur’an kabÃ»l ederler. 

Ne hikmetse, *Saidi Nursi’nin* *Risale-i Nur’u* isim olarak ve cemaatin gösterdiği saygı bakımından, içerik olarak, *Kitab-ün Nur’a* çok benzemektedir. 

Türkiye’deki Nurculara göre, Kur’an’ın anlaşılması zordur, bu nedenle müritlere Nur Risaleleri önerilir. Risalelere adeta ikinci bir Kur’an muamelesi gösteren *Fethullah*, *Gülaltay’a* göre bu şekilde Müslümanlığa da aykırı hareket etmiş olmaktadır. 

*Gülaltay*, *Fethullah’ın* şu sözüne dikkat çekiyor: 

_“İlimler sahasında mes’elenin temel esprisini ise_ *Bediüzzaman’ın*_ mülahazasında buluruz. şöyle der o: Allah’ın iki kitabı vardır. Biri kainat kitabı, diğeri Kur-an’ı Kerim.”_ 

*Gülaltay’a* göre *Fethullah Gülen*, “Kainat kitabı” derken Risaleler’i kastetmektedir. *Gülaltay*, buna benzer pek çok örneği kitabında veriyor ve Nurcular’ın Risaleleri öne çıkarmasının nedeninin Kur’an’ın geçerliliğini ortadan kaldırmak olduğunu söylüyor.

*Fethullah isminin kaynağı Gülen’in kimliğini ele veriyor*

*Fethullah Gülen’in* isminin kaynağı da gizli kimliğinin bir başka göstergesi. 

*Gülen’in* ismi 1844 yılında İran şahı’nı öldürmeye kalkışan bir Bahai fedaisinden gelmektedir: *Fethullah Kami*. 

*Fethullah Gülen’in* ailesinin İran’dan göçme olduğunu da ortaya koyan *Gülaltay*, Bahailik’le bir başka bağlantısını daha ortaya çıkarmaktadır.
*Fethullah’ın* rumuz olarak kullandığı isimler de eski Bahai kahramanlara atıftır. 

ürneğin, “1982 yılının sonlarında DGM savcılığının hakkında başlattığı 

soruşturmada, *Fethullah’m* *Dahhak* kod adını kullanarak kitap yazdığı tespit edilmiş. 

Bilindiği üzere Dahhak İran mitolojisinde, İran’ı istila edip *İran şahı Cemşit’i* testere ile ortadan ikiye böldürten, İran halkına işkenceler, eziyetler yapan bir adammış. İran halkı Dahhak-ı Zalim diye andıkları bu gaddar adamın zulmünden perişan olmuştu.”


*Işık evlerinin sırrı: Ev-mabedler*

*Gülaltay*, Babiler’in ibadet için camiler yerine evleri tercih etmesiyle Fethullahçılar’ın *Işık evleri* arasında da bir bağlantı kuruyor: 

_“Babiler, camilere gitmez, cemaatle namaz kılmazlardı. Bunun yerine evlerde toplanmayı tercih ederlerdi.”_

Ardından *Nur evleriyle* ilgili *Fethullah Gülen’in* şu sözlerine dikkat çekiyor: 

_“Bu ışık evlerinin kendine has özellikleri vardır… Yüreği pek, imanı çelik insanların yetiştiği kutsal mekanlardır… Artık geçmişte camide yapılan dini ruhunun müzakereleri bu evlerde bir araya gelinerek yapılacaktır”._ 

Ve *Gülaltay* Nur evlerinin İslam-dışı olduğunu şu şekilde anlatıyor: 

_“Anlaşılacağı gibi_ _Fethullah Gülen, bundan sonra caminin önemli olmadığını söylüyor. üünkü büyük ustası Kürt Sait de camiye girmezdi. Buradaki amaç ise İslam’ın birliktelik ve cemaat ruhunu yıkmaktır. Kurretü’l-Ayn’ın ve Babi şeyhlerinin vaaz verdiği yerler camiler değildi. Fethullah’ın tabiriyle Nur evleriydi. Yine aynı Fethullah, Yeşeren Düşünceler isimli kitabının 164. sayfasında ev-mabed [adıyla] bu ışık evlerini tarif ediyor. Ev-mabed terimi Bahailik dininde mabede verilen addır. Bahailer’in mabedlerine ev-mabed adı verilir”._

*Gülen’den Bahailere gizli övgüler*

*Gülaltay*, *Fethullah’ın* kitaplarında Bahailer’i nasıl gizlice övdüğünü de ortaya çıkarıyor. ürneğin, *Fethullah’ın* *Hz. Muhammed’i* anlattığı sanılan kimi yazılarında aslında Bahailer’in lideri *Molla Muhammed Ali’yi* andığını aktarıyor: 

“Dostların vefasızlığına, düşmanların ardı arkası kesilmeyen istila ve ifsatlarına uğramasaydı, kim bilir daha neler yapacaktı? Keşke, bu mübarek dünya; duygu, düşünce, anlayış ve hayat felsefesiyle hiç değişmeseydi. Onun yiğitliği, sadeliği ve mertliği bu güne kadar dipdiri kalabilseydi. *Keşke O muhteşem saray ve yüksek kasırların altın yaldızlı kubbeleri altında, baygın ve mahmur dolaşan hasım dünyanın, talihsiz insanlarının durumuna düşmeseydi.*” 

*Gülaltay*, bu alıntıda önemli bir çelişkiyi yakalıyor: 

_“Yukarıdaki metinde anlatılan kasır ve saraylar dönemin_ _İran şah’ının saraylarıdır. üünkü Hz. Muhammed devrinde Arabistan’da ne kasır vardı ne saray”._

*Gülaltay*, bu konuda daha pek çok örnek yakalamış. *Gülaltay’a* göre, baskı ve zulüm gören insan tasvirleri sanılanın aksine *Hz. Muhammed* dönemi yaşamış Müslümanlar değil, başarısız ayaklanmalardan sonra yurttan yurda göçürülen Bahailer’dir. 

ürneğin, 1868’de Bahailer sürgüne gönderilir. *Fethullah Gülen’in* kitaplarında anlattığı ömür boyu süren büyük göç aslında Bahailer’in sürgünüdür. *Gülaltay’a* göre bahsedilen göç sanıldığı gibi Mekke’den Medine’ye *Hz. Muhammed’in* hicreti değildir.

Başka bir yerde ise *Fethullah* şöyle diyor: 

_“Bir başka defasında da seni kardeşinle konuşmaktan men etmişlerdi. Hani o güne kadar, bir lahza kendisinden ayrılmadığın kardeşinle konuşmaktan… Savaş meydanlarında omuz omuza, yemek sofralarında diz dize oturduğun kardeşinle konuşmayacaktın”._

*Gülaltay’a* göre burada kastedilen de yine Bahai liderleridir. üünkü Müslümanlar’ın tarihinde kardeşiyle konuşmaktan men edilme gibi bir cezalandırma söz konusu edilmemiştir. 

Halbuki *Abdülaziz’in* bir fermanında, *Bahaullah’ın* çocukları birbirleriyle konuşmamaları kaydıyla sürgüne gönderiliyordu. *Fethullah’ın* uğruna gözyaşı döktüğü işte bunlardır.


*Fethullahçılık’la Bahai inanışları arasındaki paralellikler*

*Gülaltay’ın* bulduğu çeşitli paralellikleri şöyle sıralayabiliriz:

— Bahailer cenazelerini İslam inanışının tersine, mermer lahitler içinde gömerler. *Saidi Nursi** de vasiyetinde cesedinin lahitin içine konulmasını istemiştir.*

— Bahailer’de ibadete başlama yaşı 16’dır. *Fethullah Gülen* de bir kitabında şöyle demektedir: 

_“16 yaşıma kadarki dönemi çocukluk dönemi sayıyorum”._

— Bahailik’te el öptürmek kesinlikle yasaktır. *Fethullah Gülen* de el öptürme konusunda şöyle diyor: 

_“Fevkalade rahatsızlık duyuyorum. El öptürme prensibim hiç yoktur”._

— Bahailer, camiye girmez, cemaatle namaz kılmaz. Sadece cenaze namazı kılarlar. *Gülaltay’a* göre, *Fethullah Gülen’in* de cenaze namazı dışında camiye girip namaz kıldığını şu ana kadar kimse görmemiştir.

— *Bahailik’te kurban kesilmez.* ünlü Fethullahçı bilim adamlarından birisi de katıldığı bir tartışma programında kurban kesmeyi hayvan katliamı olarak nitelendirmiştir.

— Bahailik’te, herkes malının yüzde beşini, *toplumun başında bulunan 19’lar heyetine vermek zorundadır. Fethullahçı organizasyon ve vakıfların başındaki yönetim kurulu da 19 kişidir.*

*Fethullah* ile Bahailer arasındaki bir başka somut bağlantı ise *Saidi Nursi’nin* hayatından alınmaktadır. 

*Saidi Nursi*, *Gülaltay’ın* ortaya çıkardığına göre, *İran şahı’na* suikast düzenleyen Babiler’in şeyhlerinden *Celaleddin Afgani’nin* İran’dan kaçıp *Abdülhamit’in* himayesine girmesi sırasında kuryelik etmişti. *Saidi Nursi*, yine bir başka Bahai tetikçi *Kirmani’yi* de İran-Türkiye sınırında karşılayacak ve İstanbul’a kadar kendisine eşlik edecekti.


*Gülen’in sözlerinde gizli anlamlar*

*Fethullah’ın* eserlerinde gizli gizli Bahailik propagandası yaptığını da *Gülaltay* çeşitli örneklerle açıklıyor:

*Kapı:* Bahai mezheplerinden Babiliğin kurucusu *Muhammed Bab’tır*. “Bab” kelimesinin bir anlamı da “kapı”dır.

*“Ulu sultan! Canlı-cansız, insan-hayvan, (..) her şey varlığını soluklar.”:* 

*Gülaltay* bir başka bölümde ise *Gülen’in* bu sözündeki gizli anlamı ortaya çıkarıyor: *Ulu Sultan* kelimesi *Bahai şeyhi Bahaullah’a* atfedilmiştir.
Hayvanları, eşyaları bile Allah’ın kulları olarak kabÃ»l eden ise *Muhammed Bab’ın* hocası *Kazım-ı Reşdi’dir*.

*Nebiler Sultanı: Gülaltay*, *Fethullah’ın* sık sık kullandığı “Nebiler Sultanı” teriminin de karşılığını buluyor. *Gülaltay’a* göre, *Fethullah’ın* burada kastettiği *Hz. Muhammed* değil, *Bahaullah’tır*. üünkü *Bahaullah’ın* lakabı döneminde “Sultan”dır.

*Nur Asrı: Muhammed Bab’ın* Kitabün Nur ile Babiliği yaydığı ilk yıllara da Nur asrı denmektedir.

*Timur ve Cengiz düşmanlığı: Fethullah* bir kitabında şöyle diyor: 

_“Allah bir zamanlar_ _Cengiz, Hülagü ve Timurlenk’in eliyle hırpaladığı ve ikaz ettiği İslam alemini bugün de Batılılar vasıtasıyla hırpalayıp ikaz etmektedir…”_ 

*Gülaltay*, *Fethullah'ın Cengiz*, *HülagÃ»* ve *Timurlenk’e* karşı olmasını bu hükümdarların Bahailer’in önemli önderlerini öldürmüş olmasına bağlıyor. 

*Cengiz Han’ın* oğlu *HülagÃ»*, *Hasan Sabbah’ı*, *Timurlenk’in* oğlu *Miranşah* ise *Fazlullah’ı* öldürmüştü.

*“Dönmezem” ve “mum gibi yanıp erimek”:* Bu kelimeleri de *Fethullah* sık sık kullanmaktadır. ürneğin: 

_“üevresinde kol gezen tehlikelere aldırmadan, yüce derslerine devam eden ve hakkında bayağıların bayağısı hükümler kesilip biçilirken. ‘Hançer ile yüreğimi yar! Senden dönmezem’ diyerek hakikati haykıran büyük muzdariplerin ‘Evet hep böyle ızdırap gören ızdırap düşünen ve bir mum gibi yana yana eriyip giden, bu yüce kametlerin arkasında yürüyenler hiçbir zaman aldanmadılar ve hiçbir zaman hayal kırıklığına uğramadılar.’”_ 

Tahran Kalesi’nde infaz edilmeden önce “Dönmezem” diye bağıran Bahailer’in ünlü kadın kahramanı *Kurretül-Ayn’dır*. O dönem Bahailer’e yapılan işkenceler arasında en yaygın olanı da vücutları hançerle yarıp içlerine mumlar sokulmasıydı.

*Fetret Devri ve Rönesans:* Fetret devri derken kastedilen Bahailer’in yaşadığı uzun sürgün dönemidir. Yeniden diriliş ise Bahailer’in öğretilerini tüm dünyaya kabÃ»l ettirmeleri demektir. ürneğin: 

_“Bu ise uzun bir fetretten sonra, bu mazlumlar ülkesinin yeniden dirilişi ve “Rönesansı” demektir. Kim bilir, belki o zaman batmak üzere olan dünyanın diğer kesiminin elinden tutup kaldırma fırsatı doğar”._


*Kendini peygamber gören Gülen*

*Bahailer’in bir başka propagandası şeyhlerinin peygamber olduğudur*. 

Bahai şeyhleri kendi peygamberlikleri altında tüm dünya dinlerini bir arada toplanmaya çağırırlar. *Gülaltay*, *Fethullah’ın* kimi yazılarında satır aralarında kendi peygamberliğini nasıl savunduğunu göstermektedir:

_“Allah, elbette insanları da peygambersiz bırakmayacaktır.”_

_“İnsanlar, akıllarıyla kainatta cereyan eden hadiselere bakıp, Allah’ı bulsalar bile yaratılışlarındaki gaye ve hikmeti, nereden gelip, nereye gittiklerini ve ibadetlerinin keyfiyetlerini peygambersiz bilemezler.”_

_“Hilafete giden yol herkese açıktır.”_

_“Hak için halkın temsilcisi demek, peygamber mesleğine talip olmak ve onu temsil etmek demektir. Onu yapabilmek için de peygamberane aşk, şevk, gayret, azim, cehd ve irade gerekir.”_

*Fethullah* görüldüğü gibi yeni peygamberlere ihtiyaç olduğunu ve Allah’ın insanları peygambersiz bırakmayacağını söylüyor. Halbuki İslam inancına göre *Hz. Muhammed* son peygamberdir. Yalnızca bu bile *Gülaltay’a* göre Fethullahçılığın İslam-dışı olduğunun bir kanıtıdır ve bu propagandanın bir sonraki aşaması *Fethullah’ın* kendisini Mesih ilan etmesi olacaktır.


*Fethullah’ın Amerikancılığının Bahailik’teki kaynağı*

*Gülaltay*, kitabın sonuna doğru *Fethullah’ın* gerçek amacının dünya çapında bir Bahai imparatorluğu kurmak olduğunu ortaya koyuyor. 

*Gülaltay*, Avustralya’dan Afrika’ya Asya’dan Amerika’ya milyonlarca Bahai’nin bulunduğunu söylüyor. 

*Bahai imparatorluğunun işlevi dünya çapında ABD’yi iktidara getirmek olacaktır*. Zaten, *Bahailiğin ortak dili de İngilizce olacaktır*. *Gülaltay’a* *göre ABD’de bugün 20 milyon Bahai yaşıyor ve Bahailer’in etkinliği oldukça önemli*. 

Zaten Bahailer’in kullandığı ev-mabedlerin kubbeleri de Beyaz Saray’ın kubbesine benziyor.

*Fethullah’ın* Orta Asya’daki misyonu da bu şekilde ortaya çıkıyor. 

*Gülaltay’a* göre Bahailer dünya çapındaki iktidarlarında İngilizce’yi resmi dil olarak ilan edeceklerdir. *Fethullah’ın* okullarının tümünde İngilizce’nin öğretilmesinin nedeni olarak bunu gösteriyor. 

üstelik *Fethullah’ın* en etkin olduğu Türk Cumhuriyetler’inden olan *Yakutistan’ın* durumunu da *Gülaltay’dan* öğreniyoruz. Bu ülkedeki *Fethullahçı* proje sonunda başarıya ulaşmıştır. *Yakutistan’ın resmi dili İngilizce olarak ilan edilmiştir*.

*Gülaltay*, *Fethullah Gülen* tehlikesinin uluslararası çapta olduğunu bu şekilde olduğunu ortaya koyduktan sonra, kitabında tüm Türk milletini uyarıyor ve *Fethullah* tehlikesi hakkında Devlet üzerine düşeni yapmazsa görevin Kuvayı Milliyeci Atatürkçüler’e düşeceğini söylüyor:

_“Atatürk ve Kuvayı Milliyeci yiğitlerin kurduğu devlet, hiçbir zaman sarsılmayacak, bu sarp kale, tunçtan yığınlar halinde omuz omuza yürüyen Türk gençliğinin sırtında, ulaşılmaz bir kartal yuvası olarak ebediyete kadar var olacaktır”._

*** 
http://tr.fgulen.com/content/view/15358/11/ 13.05.2008 14:58:41

*Gülaltay’ın Hakaretten Tazminat üdediği Kitabı Yeni Gibi Sunuldu Zaman - 19.04.2008*

Cumhuriyet Gazetesi yazarı *Deniz Som*, *Fethullah Gülen* hakkında 8 yıl önce yazılan ve tazminata mahkÃ»m edilen bir kitabı yeni yazılmış ve içinde yeni bilgiler varmış gibi sundu.

*Som*, dün köşe yazısında daha önce adı *Akın Birdal* suikastına da karışmış, Türk İntikam Tugayı (TİT) adlı örgütün kurucusu *Semih Tufan Gülaltay’ın* “*Fethullah* Müslüman mı?” başlıklı kitabını konu etti. *Gülaltay*, milliyetçi söylemler geliştirmesiyle biliniyor. 

Ancak kitabı, sol görüşleriyle tanınan Türk Solu Dergisi’ni de çıkaran *İleri Yayınları* arasında 2000 yılında çıkmıştı.

*Gülen’i Bahai olmakla itham eden kitap hakkında Beyoğlu 2. Asliye Hukuk Mahkemesi’nde, “kitapta yer alan iddiaların gerçek dışı olduğu ve Gülen’in kişilik haklarının ihlal edildiği” nedeniyle manevi tazminat davası açılmıştı*. 

7 yıl süren yargılama sürecinde *Gülaltay*, iddialarına bazı kurumları da alet etmek istemişti. Mahkeme iddiaların araştırılması için Jandarma Genel Komutanlığı, Emniyet Genel Müdürlüğü ve Milli İstihbarat Teşkilatı’na yazı yazarak, 

“*Fethullah Gülen’in* gizli soruşturmalarda Bahai olup olmadığı, dinler-arası diyalog adı altında Tevrat ittifakını yaratma çabası içinde olup olmadığı yönündeki bilgileri ve Bahai dini ve bu dine mensup kişilerle ilişkileri konusunda bilgi ve belgeleri” istemişti. Her 3 kurum da mahkemeye Bahai inancıyla veya dinler arası diyalog adı altında Tevrat ittifakını yaratma çabası içinde olduğuna dair herhangi bir bilgi ve belge bulunmadığı yönünde cevap vermişti. 

_“Bilirkişi raporunda_ _Gülen’in Bahai olduğunu ispat için gösterilen verilerin ilmi izahtan uzak olduğu, kitabın Gülen’in__ kişilik haklarına saldırı sözcükleri ve ana fikrini içerdiği, basının haber verme, bilgilendirme, kamu yararı, güncellik kriterlerini aşan kişisel haklara tecavüz ağırlıklı olduğu belirtilmiş”_ 

denilen mahkeme kararına göre, *Gülaltay* ve kitabı basan İleri Yayıncılık Reklamcılık Ltd. şti. 5 bin YTL manevi tazminata mahkÃ»m edilmişti.
Cumhuriyet Gazetesi yazarı *Deniz Som’un* _“Bahailik, çarpıcı bir konu… İlginç bir araştırma… Ayrıntılı bir çalışma… Sonunda, uzmanlarca uzun uzadıya tartışılacak bir kitap ortaya çıkmış:_ *Fethullah*_ Müslüman mı?”_ diyerek, gündeme getirdiği kitap hakkında mahkÃ»miyet kararı bulunmasına ve 8 yıl önceki bir hadise olmasına rağmen bugünlerde gündeme getirilmesi manidar bulunuyor.

***

*Gülen’den Hürriyet’e cevap geldi*

The Economist Dergisi, “Dünya sahnesinde bir köylü çocuğu” başlıklı haberinde *Fethullah Gülen* için şu ifadeyi kullandı: “A “prophet” who finds honour , and some suspicion, in his own country: *Fethullah Gulen*“.
Yani, “Kendi ülkesinde şerefle ve biraz da şüpheyle karşılanan “*peygamber*“”

Muhabirini *Gülen’in* memleketi olan Erzurum’un Korucuk Köyü’ne gönderen dergi, cemaatin fidanlığının öğrenci yurtları olduğu, Türk emniyetinde *Fethullahçılar’ın* yüzde 70’e ulaştığı iddialarını dile getirdi. Ancak tüm yazılanlar içinde “Prophet -Peygamber” nitelemesi dikkat çekti, soru işaretleri doğurdu. The Economist editörleri, İslam’ın son peygamberinin *Hz . Muhammed* olduğunu bilmiyor muydu? Ya da Batılı bir hoşgörü çerçevesinde peygamber, “dini lider” anlamıyla mı kullanılmıştı? Yoksa prophet farklı bir anlamda mı yazıya konuldu? 

The Economist “in bu yorumu Hürriyet Gazetesi’nde yer alınca *Fethullah Gülen* bu konudaki şikayetini *Hürriyet Genel Yayın Yönetmeni Ertuğrul üzkök’e* bir mektupla aktardı. Peygamber nitelemesine itiraz etti. 

İşte *Gülen’in* mektubu:

Muhterem *Ertuğrul Bey*,

Bugüne kadar hakkımda çok şeyler yazıldı söylendi.

Bazen yapılan haksız, yersiz eleştiriler ve yakıştırmalardan mahzun ve mükedder oldum. Takdire şayan mevzularda bile bizzat şahsım ya da bana nispet edilen insanlar itham altında tutuldu.

İçim burkuldu çoğu zaman. Onca haksızlığa rağmen sabretmeye, hataları sebatla karşılamaya gayret ettim. Yanlış bir algı varsa belki de biz kendimizi yeterince doğru anlatamadık diye özeleştiri yapmaya çalıştım ve hicranımı sineme gömdüm. İlerleyen yaşıma ve bir kısım sağlık problemlerime aldırmaksızın akla hayale gelmedik iddialarına devam eden insanları gördükçe üzüntüm daha da artıyor.

Yetiştiğim kültürün gereği sabretmeyi, hatta insaf ve iz’an ölçülerini aşarak bana kötülük yapmayı vazife-i asliye gibi değerlendiren insanlara dua etmeyi tercih ettim, ediyorum.

Bu yapılanlardan bir kısmını dünya imtihanında çekilecek çilem olarak görüyor, her şeyi Yaratan’ın adalet ve merhametine havale ediyorum.

Ne var ki The Economist Dergisi’nde çıkan bir değerlendirme yazısını vesile kılarak benim için “peygamber” tabirinin kullanılması beni yürekten yaralamış, derinden üzmüştür. Dilin inceliklerine vakıf olan dostlarıma göre “prophet” tabirinin tek karşılığı peygamber olmadığı gibi bahsi geçen yazının siyak ve sibakında böyle bir muradın hedeflenmediği anlaşılıyor.

Yazının içinde tırnak içinde kullanılan “A prophet” kelimesi “Peygamber” şeklinde tercüme edilmemeliydi; zira yazı boyunca “İslam alimi”, “çok duygulu vaiz” gibi ifadeler de geçmektedir.

Belli ki prophet kelimesinin diğer anlamlarından biri kastedilmiş. Kelimenin diğer anlamlarının da (kahin, ermiş vs.) kendim için kullanılmasını doğru bulmadığım gibi, peygamber manasında tercüme edilmesinin ürpertici bir hata olduğuna inanıyorum. Kaldı ki yabancı bir kaynağın bizim inancımıza göre peygamberlik kavramını hatalı kullanması da muhtemeldir.

Bu meselenin benim inanç dünyama bakan bir yönü var ki bence dergideki metinden de onun yarım yamalak ve kasıtlı-kasıtsız tercümesinden daha önemlidir.

MalÃ»munuz olduğu üzere Peygamber’e inanmak, iman esaslarındandır ve bu kutsi esasa göre en son peygamber *Hazret-i Muhammed Aleyhisselam’dır*. Kur’an-ı Kerim’in çok açık ayetleri bu gerçeğin beyanıdır.

*Muhammed Aleyhisselam**’dan* sonra peygamber gelmeyeceği Kur’an ayetiyle o kadar sabittir ki, aksini iddia etmek *cehalet* ve *sapıklık* olarak görülmüştür.

Ben de her mü’min gibi can-u gönülden bu yüce hakikate bağlıyım…
Hakkımda kullanılan ve yanlış anlamaya müsait bir şekilde tercüme edilen bu kelime üzerine sanki benim böyle bir iddiam varmış gibi (haşa) yayın yapılmasını yüreğim parçalanarak öğrendim. Vahiyle müeyyed peygamberlik makamından bahsedilirken insanlar daha dikkatli olmak ve Allah karşısında tir tir titrercesine davranmak zorundadır.

Sade ve düz bir Müslüman olmayı, hiçbir maddi manevi makama tercih etmem.

Allah’a kul olmak, *Hazreti Muhammed’e* layık bir ümmet olmak hayatımın en temel gayesidir. Akidem budur, hayat felsefem budur. Ne acıdır ki ben *Hazreti Muhammed’e* küçük bir bende olmaya çabalarken çok ağır ve yakışıksız bir benzetmeyle karşı karşıya kaldım. üzüldüm, kırıldım…

Gönlüm isterdi ki yabancı bir lisanda kaleme alınmış bir makalede geçen ve meramını tam ifade edemediği anlaşılan bir kelimeden yola çıkarak insanımızın kafası bu denli karıştırılmasın…

Son olarak söylemek isterim ki, memleketimiz zor günlerden geçiyor ve maalesef böyle dönemlerde insanları karalamak, birbirine düşürmek için her zaman olduğu gibi maksatlı propaganda yapmak isteyenler zuhur ediyor.
İnsan sevgisinin tesisi ve sosyal barışın temini için daha müteyakkız olmak, müşfik bağrımızı herkes için hoşgörü ile açmak zorundayız.

üteden beri inancım budur ve böyle kalacaktır.

Saygılarımla… 

*Fethullah Gülen*

----------


## bozok

Allah şahittir kimseye görevden alın demedim

Bu arada başka bir konuya da temas etme zarureti hissediyorum. Aynı yazıyı vesile ederek *İstanbul Emniyet Müdürü Sayın Celalettin Cerrah’ın* görevden alınması talebinde bulunduğum yazılıp çizilmiş. Allah şahittir ki benim ne böyle bir arzum olmuştur ne de böyle bir talebim. Aksini ispat etmeden bunu ortaya atanlar sadece bu dünyada müfteri olmakla kalmıyor; ahirete giderken yanlarında taşıyamayacakları bir kul hakkını da götürmüş oluyor.

***
“Prophet” için sözlükler ne diyor: İngilizce’deki “prophet” kelimesinin Türk dilindeki ilk karşılığı “peygamber”.

İngilizce - Türkçe Redhouse sözlüğünde “prophet” kelimesinin anlamları şöyle sıralanıyor: Peygamber, nebi, resul; bilhassa Allah için söz söyleyen kimse, kahin, kehanet sahibi.

Türk Dil Kurumu İngilizce -Türkçe sözlüğünde de “prophet “in karşılıkları şöyle: Peygamber, yalvaç, resul, nebi, (Tevrat’a göre) Allah adına konuşan ve *İsrailliler’e* *yol gösteren kimse*, Kahin, kehanet sahibi.

The Prophet : Hz .Muhammed, 5. kendisine vahiy/ilham gelen ve toplumu doğru yola yönelten kimse, önder, mürşit.

Her iki kaynakta da “prophet “in Türkçe karşılığı olarak “kahin, kehanet sahibi” kelimeleri gösterilse de, bu kavram esas olarak “oracle ” kelimesiyle ifade edilir.

***
*MKD Yorumu*

*—Semih Tufan Gülaltay* mahkÃ»m edilmiş, kitabı da piyasada yok (aratmadığım yer kalmadı). Buna mukabil, yazdıklarına doğru dürüst bir cevap da veren yok! “Sistem” kendisini susturmuş belli ki…

*—İsrail’in Hayfa şehri*, *Bahailer’in Dünya Merkezi*. *Bahailik Birleşmiş Milletler’de temsil edilmekte* *ve dünyadaki gayri siyasi alanlarda sosyoekonomik projelere katkıda bulunmak için çalışmakta*… Filistinli Müslümanlar’ın alenen soyunu kıran İsrail, neden bu sözüm ona “*4. İbrahimi dine*” ev sahipliği yapar dersiniz?

—Bahailik’te peygamberlik bitmeyecek, *Hz. Muhammed* de peygamberdi ama hep yenileri gelecek deniyor mu? Evet. Eh, *Fethullah Gülen* de aksini söylemiyor. Yasaklanan youtube’daki nasihatleri çok manidardır: _“Bekleyin, sabırlı olun, atış yapma zamanını şaşırmayın”_ vs. Yukarıdaki bir ton lastikli laf yerine “ben katiyetle peygamber filan değilim arkadaş” demiş mi? Hayır.

*—**Erzurum**’un* *Korucuk Köyü**’nde* doğan bu gariban dim alimi *ABG* ve *İsrail’ce* korunuyor ve bir dünya lideri yapılıyor mu? Evet!

—*Bahailik* de *ABG* ve *İsrail’ce* korunuyor mu? Evet!
—*Rusya* bu zatın bütün okullarını kapatıp, yasak koydu mu? Evet.
—Türk emniyetinde *Fethullahçılar’ın* yüzde 70’e ulaştığı iddiaları doğru mu? Galiba evet!
—Bunlar *canlarının istediklerini içeri atıp* gözdağı veriyorlar mı? Evet!
—Beş parasız dahi bir “*Efendi Hazretleri*” dünya çapında okulları idare ediyor mu? Evet!
—Nihai olarak, bu mekteplerde *İngilizce* ve *Light Islam* dayatılıyor mu? Evet!
—Ne demiş *The Economist*: “*Europe: Islamic Evangelists*”, 8 Temmuz 2000!
—*Evangelism* nedir? Bilmeyenlere kısaca özetleyeyim: *Yahudi olmayanların Yahudiciliği dini* ve *ABG’nin* metastatik kanseri; şiarı ise *İslam düşmanlığı*…

*Fethullah Gülen* Bahai midir bilemem ama *hem Bahailiğin hem de kendisinin Batı emperyalizminin aleti olduğu* o kadar açık ve seçik ki… Esinlendiği *Nurculuk* da öyle değil midir zaten?

Kimse bana *ABG’nin* İslami(!) bir hareketi insanlık uğruna desteklediğini filan söylemesin.

Bilmem başka söze gerek var mı…


acikistihbarat.com

----------

